# anyone else make soap?



## persephonewillo (Jan 21, 2009)

cold process/from scratch or M&P?


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 22, 2009)

I would love to make my own soap, can you post your process you use please?


----------



## angied (Jan 22, 2009)

I have made all of them before....that candles and other body stuff like lotions. Havent done it in a while though. It was alot of fun....dont know why I stopped
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are we allowed to say other forums if it isnt a makeup one? I use candletech.com, they have all kinds of sub forums. If I cant do that....sorry


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I've too always have wanted to know how to make soap along with other body products. My skins super sensitive and the littlest things will set it off into an itchy gross messy, so it would be nice to know exactly whats going into my body products.

Please do post your process!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 22, 2009)

M&P, doing stuff with lye is a no-no with my cats.

I use thesage.com for my supplies. Reasonable shipping, stuff was good. The only thing I didn't like was that the soap (I used glycerin) came in a huge bucket, and I had to carve it out).


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I've seen the HUGE buckets of glycerin at my michaels and always wondered how long it takes to use that whole thing up lol.

Do they DIY soaps leave any kind of residue on the body after using them in the shower? Because I've noticed that many of the more "natural" ones like kiss my face leave that kind of residue and my skin doesn't agree with it at all.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't bathe in the soap, but the pure glycerin soap I have seems fine. Maybe they add a lot of extra oils? I just added a bit of olive oil to mine.

It's 10 lbs of soap in the bucket. I don't know how long it'll take me to use, because I never finished. using it. I have bars still sitting around.

A lot of people are dedicated to making soap online. I love handmade soap that I've bought.


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 23, 2009)

we do the melt and pour process right now.  we get big 25lb blocks of soap and go from there.  we do clear glycerin and goat's milk.  we've experimented with other formulas and brands but have found them awfully drying.  so we go straight to a supplier who sells to people who make soap and candles for a living (hence the 25lb blocks LOL)

i'd love love love to learn how to do cold process soap.  a friend of mine makes her own and when she does up her next batch she's invited me over to observe and learn.  i'm a little wary of having lye around our house though, with kids and cats who like to get into stuff!

here are some of my creations:

goat's milk yarn balls (cuz i'm a knitting fanatic.  when i saw the mold i just had to have it).  the scents are blackberry sage, banana nut bread and honeydew melon.







Funky Faces, honeydew melon (made by my ten year old son... he only ever uses the honeydew melon or brown sugar fragrance oils in his creations):





"Soapy-O's!" (variety of fruity scents)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 23, 2009)

I have weird skin. I can't use any bar of soap thats heavily scented or leaves that soap scummy-ish residue without breaking out. The only soaps that I have found to be okay are dove and caress since they rinse off pretty well.

Maybe you could try selling them online too beauty mark? Or for the next holiday or special occasion just give your friends and family some nice homemade soap as part of their gifts?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 23, 2009)

Persephonewillo, when I seen the yarn soap I thought that was real yarn at first lol! The soapy-o's look neat. Aww, you get your kids to help you out?


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 24, 2009)

I do CP. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I have weird skin. I can't use any bar of soap thats heavily scented or leaves that soap scummy-ish residue without breaking out. The only soaps that I have found to be okay are dove and caress since they rinse off pretty well.

Maybe you could try selling them online too beauty mark? Or for the next holiday or special occasion just give your friends and family some nice homemade soap as part of their gifts?_

 
I was going to give them as gifts, but I had some following outs with folks. I did gift some of them, but they're still sitting around. I'm not going to sell them, because I learned there are a lot of legal things to consider when selling cosmetics and I don't have the money to insure myself.

The stuff I got is pure glycerin soap. I read the ingredients. Most places will be happy to tell you about their products.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't even thought about the legal aspect of it. At least you can still use the ones you have left around, free soap lol! 

For a while I was just getting people as gifts stuff from Lush which I found funny because I can't use most of their products also due to allergies. And I'll be telling them about the different products that I got them, there uses and such and such and they'll ask me if I've tried it before and I'll tell them no cause I'm allergic. I'm surprised they aren't scared to use this stuff after I tell them that lol.


----------

